# Tivo Desktop suggestion



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

How about this one. Having the Online Scheduling incorporated into the Tivo Desktop software.


----------



## lfrusa (Dec 12, 2004)

that would be a great feature. I hope it happens some day soon...


----------

